# Silicone...?



## pescao (Sep 21, 2006)

hi guys... i have a lick in the sump
the sump is made out of acrylic and im planning to fix it with silicone...
is that a good idea? or should i get a special type of silicone or sealant?


----------



## usmc121581 (Jul 31, 2006)

Silcone really wont hold to acrylic, I used super glue in my sump.


----------



## pescao (Sep 21, 2006)

WHERE DID YOU GET THAT?
DID YOU USE IT ON THE OUTSIDE OR INSIDE OF THE SUMP?


----------



## usmc121581 (Jul 31, 2006)

I had used it on the inside, for the panels that separate the sections the silicone wasn't sticking to the acrylic so I used a super glue to hold it place I best it could then I put silicone over top of it to seal It. Were is your leak at


----------



## pescao (Sep 21, 2006)

i got no idea... i saw it this morning coming out of the sump... i shot everything down, but tonight im planning to go to homedepot and buy what i need to fix it... i guess ill buy both: super glue and silicone...
i can't believe that i pay almost $300 for that sump and it came with that lick... i should of build it myself instead...
good thing that i got nothing in the tank yet...


----------



## usmc121581 (Jul 31, 2006)

Thats way I built mine, and it should have a warrenty. If you use silicone use the silicone they sell at walmart. Its in the pets section for aquiruims.


----------



## pescao (Sep 21, 2006)

there is no walmart in NYC...
maybe i should go to a pet store and see what they have...
hey one more thing: how do you control the amount of water between the tank and the sump so there is no risk of overflow?


----------



## usmc121581 (Jul 31, 2006)

What happens when you start the siphon on the overflow box the return opump should already be turned on filling the tank with sump water. You start the siphon the what will happen is the water flow will regalate its self and they will settle on a flow, I have never had a problem with this. When you first start the overflow box it will siphon very fast but will settle down very shortly afterwards.


----------



## pescao (Sep 21, 2006)

my problem is that the pump is pumping faster than the water that is coming down into the sump, so the pump is pumping air too... i guess i should have the sump full and then star the pump.. do you think that will work?


----------



## usmc121581 (Jul 31, 2006)

Put more water into the sump. Because it will settle and both will flow at the same rate. Sounds like there isnt enough water in the sumpo and all the water in the sump isbeing put into the tank before the overflow box can put it in.

1 turn the pump omn and let it fill the tank up to were it is just past above the vcuts in the overflow box.

2. With a piece of aquruim air hose in side the u-tube suck out the air, but be sure when I water starts to flow pinch the hose with your teeth, so you dont allow air back into the U-tube.

3 then slowly remove the air hose without breaking the siphon.

4 sitback and monitor the sump and the tank to make sure they both wont over flow, I siphon will slow down to what the pump is pumping into the tank.


----------



## pescao (Sep 21, 2006)

ok... i'll try that tonight too.
thanks for the answers


----------



## usmc121581 (Jul 31, 2006)

Let us know how it goes.


----------

